# What glue to use?



## Ulises Victoria (Dec 13, 2013)

Hello all. What glue to use to glue feathers to the tubes? Or what is the proper method to put those feathers so neatly arranged around a tube?


----------



## Marko50 (Dec 14, 2013)

Try this link. It's a very helpful tutorial on how to do feathers. 

Tutorial for Casting Feathers


----------

